# coyote mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is one i just finished up


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

looks great!!!!! what does a mount like that run?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

pm sent.


----------

